# 1 male betta + 3 female bettas



## carguy123

I was wondering if this is a good combination for a ten gallon tank 1 male betta with like 3 female bettas. I would include lots of plants and hiding places ( I like it filled with plants and other stuff).


----------



## doggyhog

Nope. Males and females will FIGHT! Defiantly not a good idea. 

The females can sometimes live together though. The tank must be at least 10g and lots of hiding spots. You must have at least 4 females too.


----------



## carguy123

well I was reading earlier post I think i did come across someone or someppl stating that it is ok to keep males and females together as long as the ratio was 1m to 3f but there is supposed to to be alot of room and places to hide.


----------



## dramaqueen

Keeping males and females together is a disaster waiting to happen. Bettas are solitary fish and are too aggressive to live together.


----------



## DragonFish

+1 to the advice given.

Bettas are aggressive and intelligent, therefore unpredictable. You may be able to get away with putting males and females together for a little while, but sooner or later all but one of them well end up dead......and that one will probably be so beat up that it will die shortly after. Its inevitable, they are called 'Fishing Fish' for a reason.

Even Sororities(groups of females)are risky and could end up the same way. All of a sudden they could just turn on one another. So if you want a Sorority, be sure to do your research, make the tank as densely planted as possible, add as many caves as you can, and get 4+ females in at LEAST a 10 gallon tank. Even then, watch then closely ALL the time....its still a big risk.

Probably the only way you MAY be able to keep males and females together would work is if you have a VERY densely planted 150+ gallon tank with a TON of cover. But, then again, thats STILL a huge risk.

Another option, however, is diving a tank....for four bettas, you could snag a 20 long and divide it into four sections, one for each betta. If you can only have a 10 gallon though, then you can only divide it into three sections...keep a male and one and the others for a female each. Just be sure the dividers are secure and keep the water level a couple inches from the top of the divider so they can't get to one another  Hope this helps some.


----------



## kelly528

carguy123 said:


> well I was reading earlier post I think i did come across someone or someppl stating that it is ok to keep males and females together as long as the ratio was 1m to 3f but there is supposed to to be alot of room and places to hide.


 
Are you sure they were talking about betta splendens? That may be the case with some other more peaceful species of betta but housing male and female splendens together is about as smart as housing males together.


----------



## carguy123

no im only talking about betta splenders because thats the only betta that interests me


----------



## Jupiter

You could always divide the tank 4 ways between each betta...


----------



## AngelicScars

Nope, it's not a good idea at all.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

I just helped out someone on here who got 2 males and 6 females and put each male with 3 females each and they all died. Here's the thread. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=35287


----------



## carguy123

i guess i wont get bettas unless i guess i get a female soriety


----------



## carguy123

oh BettaxFishxCrazy you mention a how to cycle a tank in the thread that you linked. I was wondering if you can post a link to that one too that would be nice!


----------



## carguy123

well nvm my las post I did some searching and found the how to cycle your tank post.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Sorry, I didn't see this post until now. If you have an questions, just ask.


----------

